# Feeding schedule?



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would feed however many times id best for you. My dogs don't have a set schedule sometimes they get fed once, sometimes twice, sometimes at noon sometimes at 5pm. I never have had a set time. 3 cups sounds like an awful lot to be feeding for weight loss though?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

he was eating 4 cups of a store food. The vet food is specificaly designed for large breed puppies so the calories are less than store foods. For his adult expected weight he should be eating 2-3 cups of the vet food, and the old food he was suppose to eat 4-5 cups!
So we figured that even though 2 cups was ideal we didn't want to go from feeding him 4 cups down to 2 cups.

We have also noticed that he has slimmed down in just 1 week of being on the new food so I think 3 cups is good until we do another weight check in 3 weeks.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We feed twice a day.... morning and then evening.

What type of food did your vet have you switch too? 

We feed Tasha 2 1/2 cups a day and then she gets a cup of green beans with each meal. She was about 107 when we brought her into the rescue, and is now down to 96.8 about a month later. 

I would suggest adding a cup of green beans... or 1/2 cup with each meal. It helps with their hunger.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I think I will try twice a day starting tomorrow. And I will also try the green beans tonight with his dinner. I bought a bunch of frozen organic beans that my kids wont eat (they only like canned, go figure) so This will be a good way to use them up.

Cody is now on Medical Adolescent, Large breed. It is a Canadian made food only sold at Vet Clinics. He use to be on Eagle Pack Holistic, large breed puppy.
The amount that he poops has seriously decreased. He use to poop 5x a day on the old food.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine also eat in the morning and evenings with green beans ..even tho they dont need to lose weight


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

we had Asia on the medical low fat food for about 2 years and she lost well on that. About 2 months ago I switched to Acana light. She did fine on the medical but it is very pricy and when I compared the Acana seems to be healthier. I'm not sure if they have a large breed adolescent formula though. We feed 3 times a day 1 cup each time and she is maintaing her weight on that.I also add green beans at one feeding as she is always starving. You may also try upping your pups exercise to jump start the metabolism.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

He is very active, we get him out to the dog park at least 3x a week or more and a 1 hour walk each day. Plus he is in a fenced in yard and does play by himself when I am busy with the kids. I do feel he is getting enough exercise as his personality is very calm and not overly hyper or naughty as he would be if he was not getting enough.

Maybe it depends on where you live. But the Eagle Pack and the Acana cost almost the same as the Medical, but actualy less because he is eating half the amount.
I tried the Acana with our kitten but she wouldn't have anything to do with it so I didn't bother trying it with Cody. I paid $70(with tax) for a big bag of Eagle Pack, and $68 plus tax for the Medical. 
The fact that he is pooping so much less is enough for me to switch.
I have a while before I think about his adult food, but we might just stick with the Vet food. His coat wasn't looking very good at all on the store food either.



Joanne & Asia said:


> we had Asia on the medical low fat food for about 2 years and she lost well on that. About 2 months ago I switched to Acana light. She did fine on the medical but it is very pricy and when I compared the Acana seems to be healthier. I'm not sure if they have a large breed adolescent formula though. We feed 3 times a day 1 cup each time and she is maintaing her weight on that.I also add green beans at one feeding as she is always starving. You may also try upping your pups exercise to jump start the metabolism.


----------

